# Flechette tin can penetration



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys so I've been experimenting a bit and finally made some pointed ones (well semi pointed) and for some reason they fly a lot better than the blunt ones. I don't know why maybe it has something to do with weight distribution. But anyway I hope you guys enjoy the pictures and I'm hoping to get a tutorial and shooting video up in the next couple of weeks so you can look forward to that!

































Sadly it only went through the first side of the can I'm sure if I used more powerful bands and a longer draw and maybe pointed the darts a little more they would go through both sides. Oh and I would need to move the wing nut back that definitely keeps penetration to a minimum.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! Did I post this in the right place?


----------

